# Schläuche an Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige ändern?



## SaltTheWound (10. August 2013)

*Schläuche an Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige ändern?*

Hallo Community,

ich würde gern in meinen Rechner eine kompakt Wasserkühlung einbauen, wie zum Beispiel die Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige. Allerdings würde ich gern auch den optischen "schönen" Effekt einer Wasserkühlung erzeugen. Kann man die vorinstallierten Schläuche z.B. durch durchsichtige Schläuche ersetzten um so dann mit UV-Wasser einen optischen Effekt zu erzeugen?

Oder würdet ihr davon abraten? Was für Schläuche müsste ich dann verwenden bzw. Anschlüsse?

Grüße


----------



## Abductee (10. August 2013)

*AW: Schläuche an Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige ändern?*

Du kannst bei der Eisberg die Anschlüsse und Schläuche tauschen, sollte kein Problem sein.
Da würd ich mir mehr Sorgen machen das der Wasserzusatz ausflockt und mit der Zeit die Kühlleistung sinkt.
Es gibt auch UV-Schläuche, da würdest du dir den Wasserzusatz sparen können.


----------



## SaltTheWound (10. August 2013)

*AW: Schläuche an Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige ändern?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Du kannst bei der Eisberg die Anschlüsse und Schläuche tauschen, sollte kein Problem sein.
> Da würd ich mir mehr Sorgen machen das der Wasserzusatz ausflockt und mit der Zeit die Kühlleistung sinkt.
> Es gibt auch UV-Schläuche, da würdest du dir den Wasserzusatz sparen können.



Ok Danke!
OK könntest du mir irgendwelche empfehlen? welche Größen muss ich da nehmen?


----------



## FeuerToifel (10. August 2013)

*AW: Schläuche an Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige ändern?*

spontan fallen mir masterkleer, primochill und tygon ein.


----------



## SaltTheWound (12. August 2013)

*AW: Schläuche an Cooler Master Eisberg 240L Prestige ändern?*

Ok danke! Was für eine Schlauchgröße/Anschlussgröße (Durchmesser) bräuchte ich da?


----------



## dragonlort (12. August 2013)

Du brauchst g1/4 Zoll Anschlüsse und als schlauch wurde ich die 16/10 nehmen


----------

